# 595 build - Credit Agricole or Weight Weenie?



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

I just picked up a 595 origin in white to replace my 585 ultra. 

I am trying to decide if I should build it up Pro-Tour like just as Credit Agricole or my own combo of WW items. 

CA team bike replica- I like replicating the Pro team builds. I have a complete Dura Ace group on an old bike that would look great on the 595. I like the crisp shifting of DA. However, I am having a hard time finding PRO components (bar and stem) in the US though. Does anyone know where to get PRO components? 

WW- I also have a SRAM Force (shifters and derailleurs) / Campy Record (cranks and calipers) combo that would shave 300 grams off the full DA group. I like the ergonomics of the SRAM shifters and less weight on the bars. However, its a mis-matched group set and doesn't look as nice. 

Other than just ride it- what would you do?


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Is this the old (07 - all white) pro team colour or the new (08 - black & white) one?


----------



## Fastone091 (Aug 17, 2007)

nrspeed said:


> I like the crisp shifting of DA. However, I am having a hard time finding PRO components (bar and stem) in the US though. Does anyone know where to get PRO components?


try www.chainreactioncycles.com they have a good range of pro components and they have super fast shipping service.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

It's an 07 all white. 
I like the uniformity of a complete grouppo but found different components of different brands to be the best working combo for me. It just looks funny. 

Thanks for the PRO link!


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I love the all white 07 pro team - much better than the new one.

For that all white I would go with all black campy carbon gruppo, centaur, chorus or record - depending on budget.


----------

